# Digital camera recommendation ?



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

I have seen many quality pictures posted in this APC. :smile: I wonder what kind of camera do you use for taking those pictures ?? I am looking for a digital camera for general purpose (and for taking my aquarium plants photo too !). I would like to hear your recommendation and experiences of your digital camera. hoto:


----------



## JeffLL (Oct 20, 2006)

*The Bigger the Better*

As a serious techie I would be very comfortable with the above statement on several fronts. Large diameter lenses collect more light and allow for a smaller aperature for a given amount of light. This affects the depth of focus, how far in front (1/3) and how far behind (2/3) is ALSO in focus with the subject. Sometimes it is proper to have a shallow focus, to differentiate the desired image from the background. Depth of focus becomes a more serious issue when a macro setting is used on the lens, especially zoomed in and close up. A large aperature (smaller number measured in f-stops) macro in tight and the depth of focus may be as little as 2mm.

Bigger light (flash) is also very helpful, although not for close-ups. Always remember that a weak flash is only good out to 2m, 3m tops. Some of the best flashes on higher end digital cameras are useful out to 5m. Unfortunately a strong flash eats up the batteries faster.

Bigger megapixels are great, but take up a lot of media storage. Sending them can be a pain. But if you want to zoom in on an image, there is no substitute for pixels.

My camera - Fuji FinePix 600Z. 3MP, 6X optical zoom, CF _and_ Smart Media storage, 4xAA batteries (what do you do if the proprietary Li-ion dies?), twin LCD's - external and viewfinder, and EVERY manual and programmable function, including three florescent white balance settings. My next digicam will probably be Fuji's new SLR. I really love my camera.

Do NOT buy a camera without checking first. I like Digital Camera Reviews and News: Digital Photography Review: Forums, Glossary, FAQ.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

www.dpreview.com is a good site to look at. I have two cameras that I enjoy...

Nikon D70
Just got this nice camera, it's really nice if you like to take very good quality pictures and you actually have time to fiddle with it. It's expensive.

Canon SD400
Simple point and shoot camera with no fiddling, it can fit in any pocket. Quick snaps are good with this camera.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I've been using a Nikon D50 for a while now and I'm very pleased with it. If only the person behind the camera was better


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

JeffLL said:


> Bigger light (flash) is also very helpful, although not for close-ups.


I would have to disagree with this statement. Except for macro shots where you use a flash over the top of the tank, the flash is not important (on board flash is never important in aquarium photography). You pretty much never want to use just an on board flash when shooting a fish tank. There will a ton of reflection from the tank, your image will look dark with no contrast.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

One item you fail to mention is budget. There is also the comfort level of lugging a DSLR vs. a pocketable Point and Shoot. These days a lot of folks want a camera they can slip in their pocket and catch those off beat candid moments. Please think about how and what the camera usage would be. With that information we as a whole can offer more informed advice.


----------



## takechanmanus (Mar 19, 2006)

Thank you for lots of info.

Basically, I am looking for a point and shoot camera, not a DSLR. A DSLR is a bit too much for now because this is going to be my first digital camera (I don’t know if I can handle it  :boom: ). I just like to have one that I can carry around in my pocket or in a backpack.

It seems like many manufacturers are trying to sell their cameras based on the magapixels. Some say that does not matter. I checked several professional reviews (??), and got confused about megapixels, and ISOs, Image Stabilization, Max resolution and so on. What is the important factor for good photo quality ?? What number should I look for ?? :noidea:


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

I use a Sony H-5 and love it. Sony Cyber-shot DSC-H5 Digital Camera - Review - The Imaging Resource! I bought mine for $400US and it takes good pictures. Here are a few.


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)

Heres a few macro shot


----------



## gabeszone (Jan 22, 2006)




----------

